# Christmas Gifts XI! (enter here)



## csshih (Nov 26, 2013)

Since I started the donation thread so late, I thought it would be good to start the entry thread at the same time, so we can get the lights out in time for xmas!

This is year 11 for the Christmas Give-away .. I've got the santa hat this year, thank you, ksbman for running 7 years of giveaways! The format and rules will basically be the same, thank you for letting me use the text!

This thread is for entering the giveaway, just post in the thread asking to be in! 

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and we've gotten a pretty positive response this year as usual 

*Friday, *(oops, had saturday written) December 6, I will post, in random order, the names of those whom ask to be considered in this thread. Those people will then be able to choose a donated light, one at a time, starting from the top of the list. (added some extra time for donations)

This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

I won’t mention what lights are available until December 6 . 

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.
This offer is open to those participating members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, are still in school, or ?. 


- If your ‘About Me’ profile isn’t filled out, you don’t qualify. 
- If you have received a gift from the last 3 Christmas Give-aways, then you don't qualify.
- If you have more than one ‘high end’ light, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you signed up for CPF just to join the giveaway, you don't qualify . If you signed up after 11/1/13, I'm afraid you can't participate! (exceptions can be made)

The two new rules are:

- All was ask of the participants is for them to provide some perspective (this can be done in private in a PM if need be)
- If you entered and received from past giveaways, be truthful. How much were the lights worth, what's going on with them now, and why do you feel you deserve one this year? 

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be a lot of lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. In the past, the people on the list below a slowpoke will PM/e-mail that person, several times.

On the first run of the list, if it's been your turn for two days and you haven't chose yet, you will be skipped over. On the second (or more) run, you have one day to choose before you are skipped over. If you have been skipped, you can choose whenever you do show back up.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

The economy hasn't been the greatest this year either.. a heartfelt, "thank you!" to all the donators for sparing what they have to make others happy.

1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
_3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit_
4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
5. Surefire L4 (classic, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
6. Inova T2 (older, straight version, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
7. Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* (Won't be doing reflector models as they require working centering tool) 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius (2 week lead time, USA)
8. Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm
9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm
10. Icon Modus 2AA, NIB, generously donated by Greenlight
11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007
12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)
_13. Nitecore TM26 + 4 Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650, generously donated by thedoc007_
_14. Mac’s Customs copper Tri-EDC w/ XTAR VP-1 charger and 2 AW IMR 18350 batteries, generously donated by ksbman (GAW Founder!)_
_15. Door #2 (what's behind it?  ), generously donated by kelmo_
_16. Jetbeam BC40, generously donated by apache blue_
_16. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
17. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
18. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
19. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply_
20. Streamlight Protac 1L (older version before programmable came out, 110 lumen on high, 6 on low.), generously donated by Retinator
21. Jetbeam BC25 + 4x123s in a Solarforce Battery holder, generously donated by HSG
22. Solarforce host + macs 3 xpg2 drop in a solarforce (edit), donated anonymously (usa please)
23. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
24. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
25. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
26. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
27. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
28. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 



Here we go!







PM me if I've missed you!


----------



## IsaacL (Nov 27, 2013)

*I am a student at ... and if it is alright with the moderator of this thread, I'd like to join. 

I currently have only light and although it is a good one, it is regularly on loan to various members of my family.

It would be wonderful to have a backup for night-time carry around campus. I'm not trying to build a collection or anything, just looking for a good user/backup light. I can promise it will be put to good use. 

Thank you to everyone for making this possible and to Csshih for running it!*


----------



## Nomad (Nov 27, 2013)

Well...I have participated before, but am pretty sure I wasn't in all 3 previous giveaways. I did have some very nice lights...they were stolen when my car was stolen and totalled back in March. Nowadays I am a single father, I work two jobs, security and driving a taxi. A good light is a very important too. Right now I still have an o-light, supplemented by freebie lights from harbor freight. I really could use the light.

Oh yeah...this holiday season is really tough because I caught my landlady robbing the guest house I had been renting. She got away with it so far although we have a court hearing on Tuesday and another on Wednesday. Wish me luck!


----------



## tobrien (Nov 27, 2013)

Nomad said:


> Well...I have participated before, but am pretty sure I wasn't in all 3 previous giveaways. I did have some very nice lights...they were stolen when my car was stolen and totalled back in March. Nowadays I am a single father, I work two jobs, security and driving a taxi. A good light is a very important too. Right now I still have an o-light, supplemented by freebie lights from harbor freight. I really could use the light.
> 
> Oh yeah...this holiday season is really tough because I caught my landlady robbing the guest house I had been renting. She got away with it so far although we have a court hearing on Tuesday and another on Wednesday. Wish me luck!



dang man, best of luck with the court proceedings


----------



## carrot (Nov 27, 2013)

You are a pretty cool dude csshih. Keep it up.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow what a nice idea to help out some of the less fortunate members or thoses who's sitation rendors them not able to partake in this wonderful community / hobby because of current situations to now be a part of it.

Its a shame more forms dont sdo this, I am a member OM many forms and have yet to see this Amnywere else, I have given stuff away before to members on other forms but never like this.

You can be sure once I have a sizeable collection I'll be donating lights to this in the coming years.

While it would be awsome to receive a light, I certainly won't be asking to John as though I am not employed or well off I certainly know there's people on this fourm in a far worse position, not that I'd qualify anyewsays, I hope that those who receive a light trule apricate it and it won't be spoiled by people just trying to grab a free bee but I DONT think this will be am issue hopefullt due to the ruels in place.

I just want to say what a great ides this is!

And a merry Christmas to all!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Nov 28, 2013)

Yo guys. Great spirit again. I was a receiver I think 2 years ago for a quark x flashlight. That is about my only 'high powered' flashlight and my EDU (every day use) If possible, I'd like to be considered again this year. Thanks


----------



## Tiresius (Nov 28, 2013)

Has Carling gotten his or her gift from last year? I recalled someone forgot to send it off last year. PM Sent for donating.


----------



## click here (Nov 29, 2013)

I've been a member here for a while but never noticed these giveaways. I don't know what types of lights people usually give away but I already have an EDC. If there was a headlamp or larger class light available I'd like to participate.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 29, 2013)

click here said:


> I've been a member here for a while but never noticed these giveaways. I don't know what types of lights people usually give away but I already have an EDC. If there was a headlamp or larger class light available I'd like to participate.



Members donate all sorts of lights. Everything from the better single-AAA keychain models, to EDC lights of various configurations, to full-sized lights and even headlamps. The donations are like a pot-luck meal. Anything and everything could show up on the list of donated lights.


----------



## kelmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in! 

As in the past list my gift as "What's behind Door #2!" i won't dissapoint!

csshih you rule!!!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 1, 2013)

I have been on both sides of the Christmas Giveaway's...donated for a couple of years. I received a light last year from TGWNN ( HF in copper!!). Supporting a wife and 2 kids on one income has been rough for the last few years. I would like to be considered if possible.

Thanks and Merry Christmas to ALL

Bryan


----------



## Ryp (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I only have 1 flashlight (Preon P2) but I don't plan on keeping the light if I win one, my sister and her fiancée are expecting a baby girl within this coming week (hopefully she'll be born on my birthday, December 7th!). Dillon (my sister's fiancée) has recently sprung some interests in flashlights after seeing mine and hearing about all the research I do on lights. He works in highrises early in the morning when it's very dark and he has to walk to a far train station to get to work. I know that whatever flashlight he gets, he'll be really happy. I'm currently unemployed (thus not having money to buy flashlights) and would like to give one to him as a "congrats" present for becoming a father, and also since Christmas is just around the corner, as a Christmas present as well. I really appreciate being considered. Thanks a lot!

Merry Christmas :santa:

Edit: My sister gave birth this morning, I'm an uncle!


----------



## bigslick (Dec 2, 2013)

I think I would like to participate this year. I was lucky enough to be a participant in the 2009 and 2008 Christmas Gifts. In 2008, I received a Surefire G2, and in 2009, I received a Surefire 660 and a Spiderfire X-03.

In those times, I was a high school senior/college freshman, so the lights were a big help. I got alot of use out of them over the last 4 years. Sadly, the 660 and G2 were stolen along with my car near my college campus in December of last year.

I still have the X-03, in fact, I will attach a picture of it below because it's right next to me! It has many hours of use, and just started doing a weird flickering thing- which is actually what brought me back here in the first place. I was looking for a reliable budget light that hopefully can last me the next few years once again, though I have noticed flashlight technology has really been advancing so i'm not sure how that will work out 

Anyways, in June I graduated from my college with an engineering degree and am now on the job search. Hopefully I have something soon and will be at a better position and maybe be on the other side of the list, but for now it would be great if I could participate for what will (hopefully!!) be the last time I ever need to.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 2, 2013)

Bigslick...seems like we both learned a lesson about leaving lights in cars. Mine was recovered but totalled...all my stuff was gone including my lights. Now I always use a "club" on the steering wheel since the cops seemed to think that is a deterrent with already cruddy cars like mine.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2013)

Tiresius said:


> Has Carling gotten his or her gift from last year? I recalled someone forgot to send it off last year. PM Sent for donating.



By his last post, I think he did not receive his. Not to be a buzzkill but I would just like to say that I too did not receive my gift last time. I was in the middle of the order so I got to pick 2. I still got my first choice though so that was still very good. What I receive can be treated as a jewelry too so I guess I did still actually got 2 gifts last time


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 3, 2013)

Nomad said:


> Bigslick...seems like we both learned a lesson about leaving lights in cars. Mine was recovered but totalled...all my stuff was gone including my lights. Now I always use a "club" on the steering wheel since the cops seemed to think that is a deterrent with already cruddy cars like mine.



The "Club" is a joke. Someone wants your car badly enough, they can just saw through one part of the steering wheel and pop the club right off.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 3, 2013)

Please add me to this list.


----------



## mina (Dec 3, 2013)

Well, my luck hasn't changed over the year although I did get to "upgrade" my light to something that uses a Cree LED (the 3xAAA that it requires sucks though). I've joined last year's giveaway but the light unfortunately got lost in the mail so I'm hoping that I could be considered again this year.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 4, 2013)

ico said:


> By his last post, I think he did not receive his. Not to be a buzzkill but I would just like to say that I too did not receive my gift last time. I was in the middle of the order so I got to pick 2. I still got my first choice though so that was still very good. What I receive can be treated as a jewelry too so I guess I did still actually got 2 gifts last time



And I feel terrible for him or her. Carling only had one light to chose from and it never arrived >.>

Craig hasn't replied to my email about donating a light for this event  I'm sure he's being bombarded around this time of the year from recipients who wants in on the giveaway.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 4, 2013)

Tiresius said:


> Craig hasn't replied to my email about donating a light for this event  I'm sure he's being bombarded around this time of the year from recipients who wants in on the giveaway.



Patience...only a couple more days before lights are announced and the selection begins. 

Usually there are more donations than recipients. Hopefully that is true again, and everyone who deserves one can get one (or more).


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 4, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> The "Club" is a joke. Someone wants your car badly enough, they can just saw through one part of the steering wheel and pop the club right off.



I can attest to that. My bro had his car stolen with a club on it. Joy riding *******s!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 4, 2013)

Please add me to the list too. 

Got a 6P nice drop-in from Flea Bag and some tasty Costa Rican coffee from greenLED last year. Both those things were _strong_.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 5, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Patience...only a couple more days before lights are announced and the selection begins.
> 
> Usually there are more donations than recipients. Hopefully that is true again, and everyone who deserves one can get one (or more).



I have a L2P that I want to build a custom drop-in around based on the recipient's taste. Either a triple 219, XM-L2 high CRI mule or a frosted optic.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a great event.


----------



## legtu (Dec 5, 2013)

i'd like to be included in the list please.

pm sent.


----------



## potpot (Dec 6, 2013)

Please add me to the list. The Nitecore that I received from last year is still getting a lot of use but I'm in need of a better, smaller and easier to carry around light. 

Thanks!


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm new here and a high school student. Being a student I think I'm the definition of broke, but I don't have to pay rent or anything.  Truth is I never actually bought a flashlight for myself. Is that an insta-ban offense right there?  I don't even know how I wandered in here, but I've come back a few times since I first discover the place. It's pretty interesting. Some of the technical stuff is way over my head, but I've found myself wanting to learn some of it. Is everybody here some sort of police/security officer or work in some technical field?

My home has a couple of Maglites (not LED) and some no name multi-LED ones. I'm pretty sure they don't qualify as "high end", but you guys should really clarify what make a light "high end".

If I qualify, I would like to join this list. It's pretty cool of you guys to do this for those less fortunate than you. If I don't qualify I understand. I'm still new and not really part of the club yet.


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 6, 2013)

I would like to be considered this year! I am a full time student and have received awesome lights in the past. I only have one of those awesome lights now though, but my night job is hazardous since I am on bike patrol part time security. I could use a good light! I can't afford to buy one since I am living on ramen...I would if I could. I miss the disposible income that came from living at home!


----------



## csshih (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello! I haven't forgotten about this thread, but I'm still at work - I'll have to get the list up when I've gotten sleep


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love to join, I am an student and don't have the funds to buy any high end lights myself, i only own my EDC.


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2013)

dragonhaertt said:


> I would love to join, I am an student and don't have the funds to buy any high end lights myself, i only own my EDC.



this thread needs more views! I'm working on the list now, but we're lacking recipients!


----------



## csshih (Dec 8, 2013)

list of goodies is up! I would like to give some more time for applicants before posting up the order people will choose in 

Craig


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump to get it back on home page. Free stuff people!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 8, 2013)

nice donations guys (as always )!

craig: I think Streamlight may've changed their URL scheme since you posted the links because clicking the Microstream link gives a Internal Server 500 error. (maybe it's just me?)

this link works though in case: http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=144


----------



## 880arm (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks to be a good year for those who enter the drawing.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 8, 2013)

csshih said:


> this thread needs more views! I'm working on the list now, but *we're lacking recipients!*



I wish I could say that's a good thing. Folks doing better this year and able to buy what they want with more discretionary income than they had last year. But you know me, I'm a realist; not an optimist. So ...

Free bump.


----------



## 9blades (Dec 8, 2013)

I wanna say thanks to the people that organized this and donated items, it's quite the gesture and I'm sure it will make quite a few people happy. I'm not entering, far too many members that contribute more and deserve it more. 

Cheers,
Kirby

P.S.
if by some insane happening the copper Tri-EDC is left homeless, I do only have one light and am still in school (14 yrs old).


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 8, 2013)

Would like to enter again this year.. This would be my 3rd year to enter.

I am have been diagnosed with Crohns since 2007 and an Ostomate since 2008.

Can't work, so I try to find homebased jobs.

I have sold and tried to sell a few of my old lights to make ends meet, although my belief is not to sell the lights that were given to me(or any gift) 

I hope I really don't have to.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 8, 2013)

Entered last year and won a Quark 123. Awesome light. Batteries are a killer for me. I still have the pack of batteries given by ksbman being used though only 4 of them remains. A light with an easier to recharge cell would be awesome.

PS: As I took part last year, I understand if I'm not selected. Thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 8, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Merry Christmas :santa:
> 
> Edit: My sister gave birth this morning, I'm an uncle!



Congratulations Uncle Ryp. I hope mother and child are doing well.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 8, 2013)

880arm said:


> Congratulations Uncle Ryp. I hope mother and child are doing well.



Thank you 880arm, and thank you for your very generous donations. They are both doing very well, I visit every day!


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 9, 2013)

I would like to enter just so I could have a chance at the TM26! I already have one and also a TM11 but I feel a little unbalanced while dual wielding...

Ok I'm kidding, I just wanted to keep this thread at the top of list 

:bump:


----------



## Lite-Bright (Dec 9, 2013)

It's so nice to see this tradition at CPF continue. I was 'picked' to play in last years giveaway and I use my gift daily.
I was determined to be part of the giveaway this year but it was not as good a year as I had hoped. I'm really hoping to donate next year though.
A huge THANK YOU to all those who donate for those who cant not otherwise afford a good torch. I know a good torch goes a long way for those in need.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2013)

Korgath said:


> Entered last year and won a Quark 123. Awesome light. Batteries are a killer for me. I still have the pack of batteries given by ksbman being used though only 4 of them remains. A light with an easier to recharge cell would be awesome.
> 
> PS: As I took part last year, I understand if I'm not selected. Thanks!



Am I wrong in thinking the Quark 123 can handle a rechargable 4.2 volt batteries? I don't own a Quark, but I thought what made them so useful was that they can use anything from a NiMh 1.2 volt up to lithium-ion 4.2 volt battery (maybe even multiple cells) and had a bunch bodies, of different battery size and configurations, to choose from that will all mate with the head because they all use the same threads. Experts? And sorry for the worst run-on sentence ever.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Thank you 880arm, and thank you for your very generous donations. They are both doing very well, I visit every day!



So what light did you buy the baby?


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 9, 2013)

Sinjz said:


> Am I wrong in thinking the Quark 123 can handle a rechargable 4.2 volt batteries? I don't own a Quark, but I thought what made them so useful was that they can use anything from a NiMh 1.2 volt up to lithium-ion 4.2 volt battery (maybe even multiple cells) and had a bunch bodies, of different battery size and configurations, to choose from that will all mate with the head because they all use the same threads. Experts? And sorry for the worst run-on sentence ever.



Yep, I use a rechargeable 17670 li-ion cell in mine, I have the X version which is 3V to 9V so I could use 2 RCR123 cells but for safety reasons (  ) I keep it at one cell with the lithium chemistry. The regular version should handle a single cell fine but I would be hesitant on the 2 cells. It works great and is much cheaper long term to primary cells.  A quick note, because it is designed for the primary cell an 18650 will not fit you will need to go with the slightly smaller diameter 17670, it's a tight fit.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll be honest, I am really concerned when someone admits to selling their lights and has received several high dollar lights through the giveaways. I mean, I know it's really sucky when someone gets a light and it's stolen, but I actually can prove my car was stolen and it's not something I profited from. 

Anyway, can we start picking soon?  I'm extremely excited about the lights drawing this year!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 9, 2013)

Nomad said:


> I'll be honest, I am really concerned when someone admits to selling their lights and has received several high dollar lights through the giveaways. I mean, I know it's really sucky when someone gets a light and it's stolen, _*but I actually can prove my car was stolen and it's not something I profited from.*_



No need for that. It's the Christmas season. Everyone gets the benefit of the doubt. :santa:


----------



## luis0321 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not here as much as I'd like although I've been subscribed for years. This was a great giveaway in my opinion, from beginning to end, and that includes the rules. Wish more communities out there were like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryp (Dec 9, 2013)

Sinjz said:


> So what light did you buy the baby?



None, I'm unemployed 



Nomad said:


> Anyway, can we start picking soon?  I'm extremely excited about the lights drawing this year!



This!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 9, 2013)

LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!

Hey Ryp, PM me with a mailing address. I'm sending you, for your Brother Inlaw, a 6P with a KX4 bezel mounted in a V85 holster. They are in very good shape. It will come without batteries unfortunately. If I can find a vendor who will ship batteries to Canada at a reasonable rate I will send you some so you can split them between your Bro inlaw and YOUR gift.

Hey Craig, will Illumination Supply ship batteries to Canada?!

MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY HANUKKAH, FESTIVUS, KWANZAA, WHATEVER YOU BELIEVE IN THIS TIME OF YEAR!!!

Sorry for yelling, I'm into this sh...er...holiday season!

kelmo

BTW Congratulations! Being an uncle is cool!


----------



## fix4dark (Dec 9, 2013)

Please add me to the list. I am new here. I am doing research and hoping for an Amazon gift card for Christmas from friends to allow me to buy a flashlight for myself.


----------



## michaelz33 (Dec 9, 2013)

I am a student at the University of California and have been lurking the forums for quite a while researching flashlights. Because I am a student, I currently cannot afford to spend money on a flashlight but would still like to get into the flashlight hobby. It seems interesting! 

I am not sure if I am eligible for the giveaway. Even though I spend time on the forum, I do not post (this is generally how I am on all forums, not simply this one). Please message me if I am eligible. Thank you.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Roger Sully said:


> I would like to enter just so I could have a chance at the TM26! I already have one and also a TM11 but I feel a little unbalanced while dual wielding...
> 
> Ok I'm kidding, I just wanted to keep this thread at the top of list
> 
> :bump:



Hehe. When I dual wield, I take either a TM26 and my K40vn, or my TM11vn and my TK75vn. Unbelievable flood and throw combos. I guess I'm just used to being unbalanced :thumbsup:.

This has been a courtesy bump. Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 9, 2013)

kelmo said:


> LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!
> 
> Hey Ryp, PM me with a mailing address. I'm sending you, for your Brother Inlaw, a 6P with a KX4 bezel mounted in a V85 holster. They are in very good shape. It will come without batteries unfortunately. If I can find a vendor who will ship batteries to Canada at a reasonable rate I will send you some so you can split them between your Bro inlaw and YOUR gift.
> 
> ...



Wow, much better than what I was thinking. 
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:light up pacifier

Being an uncle IS cool! Now give me some ideas as to what to get my 9 y/o niece and 7 y/o nephew!!!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 10, 2013)

Way to go kelmo 

Early morning bump!


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 10, 2013)

kelmo said:


> LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!!!
> 
> Hey Ryp, PM me with a mailing address. I'm sending you, for your Brother Inlaw, a 6P with a KX4 bezel mounted in a V85 holster. They are in very good shape. It will come without batteries unfortunately. If I can find a vendor who will ship batteries to Canada at a reasonable rate I will send you some so you can split them between your Bro inlaw and YOUR gift.
> 
> ...



Awesome Kelmo. This is part of why CPF is so great. :santa:


----------



## Retinator (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it too late to donate a light?

I have a Streamlight Protac 1L (version before the Ten-Tap programmables came out), I think it's 110 lumen on high, 6 on low.
I upgraded to the 10-tap version, so I can part with the older one, not used much, fresh SF-123a in it.

Was going to give it to a cop, but the cops in my area can only use what's issued to them (Inovas).


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2013)

kelmo said:


> Hey Ryp, PM me with a mailing address. I'm sending you, for your Brother Inlaw, a 6P with a KX4 bezel mounted in a V85 holster. They are in very good shape. It will come without batteries unfortunately. If I can find a vendor who will ship batteries to Canada at a reasonable rate I will send you some so you can split them between your Bro inlaw and YOUR gift.


Do those KX4 bezels on a 3.7V li-ion batteries? I'm thinking a 16650 li-ion setup might work nicely 

Craig

PS: It BEGINS


----------



## 880arm (Dec 11, 2013)

csshih said:


> . . . PS: It BEGINS



Good job Craig.

Ryp, looks like you're on the clock with the first pick!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow I'm second! Not bad. Needed just a wee bit more luck  Waiting on Ryp. My choice is already made. Thanks to all the contributors and the initiator of this thread


----------



## kelmo (Dec 11, 2013)

Let her rip Ryp!!!


----------



## fix4dark (Dec 11, 2013)

I am bummed I didn't make the cut but I was late to the party. Maybe next year. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, I'm never first for anything! With that said, I will pick 13. Nitecore TM26 + 4 Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650, generously donated by thedoc007.

Thank you so much Craig for hosting the giveaway, thedoc007 for donating the TM26, kelmo for donating the 6P to my brother, jamesmtl514 for donating batteries, and all the other people who donated!

Merry Christmas


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 11, 2013)

Haha. Awesome choice ryp  I was going to bed and just clicked refresh and you made your choice! I was pretty much set and won't hold anyone much longer. I'd be most grateful to get 
11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007

Thanks again to thedoc007, craig and everyone involved in the donations!


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 11, 2013)

Boom! Looks like you're up Dobermann100!

My mind is already made up as well Sulyman


----------



## dc38 (Dec 11, 2013)

SuLyMaN said:


> Haha. Awesome choice ryp  I was going to bed and just clicked refresh and you made your choice! I was pretty much set and won't hold anyone much longer. I'd be most grateful to get
> 11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007
> 
> Thanks again to thedoc007, craig and everyone involved in the donations!



Based on your location, it will not only cost a fortune getting your pick to you, but may take centuries as well! Unless troll physics are applied and your light is beamed to you on its own power, which would still take a couple years


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow..

I'm picking - 14. Mac’s Customs copper Tri-EDC w/ XTAR VP-1 charger and 2 AW IMR 18350 batteries, generously donated by ksbman (GAW Founder!)

Thanks again to all who made this possible


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 11, 2013)

Great choice Dobermann 

I'd be very happy to find out what's behind door number #2



> 15. Door #2 (what's behind it? ), generously donated by kelmo



Thank you Kelmo!


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 11, 2013)

Updating List



> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
> 3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...




Nomad is next..


----------



## kelmo (Dec 11, 2013)

IsaacL said:


> Great choice Dobermann
> 
> I'd be very happy to find out what's behind door number #2
> 
> ...




Your welcome!

Drum roll please...

It's a user 6P with a Malkoff M61 HRCI nicely accented in a V21 holster. I'm including the original P60 LA and since your within the continental United States, I'm sending you some rechargeable cells and a charger from Illumination Supply if they stock that sort of thing. If not Lighthound has them!

IsaacL, please PM me a mailing address so I only have to make one trip to the post office. 

IsaacL and Ryp, I'll try to get the lights in the mail Thursday, if not definitely Friday!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2013)

I would like the #16 Jetbeam BC40 by Apache Blue...I will send him a message!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, crap. I meant to specify USA shipping only, as I know nothing about cost, or procedures, for international shipping.

What do you guys recommend for reasonable cost? I usually Fedex everything (I get a GREAT discount through work), but there is no way that will work for international shipments...Express would still cost a bundle even after discount, and Ground has a little trouble when there are oceans in between stops.

Also, are there any special restrictions on lithium ion cells? I'm not shipping batteries internationally unless I know that 1. they will get there, and 2. that there isn't a big fee associated with it.

Next time, I'm gonna make SURE I limit shipping up front...

Edit: since the battery/charger combo hasn't been picked yet, I can still at least prevent that issue...USA SHIPPING ONLY for #12!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, crap. I meant to specify USA shipping only, as I know nothing about cost, or procedures, for international shipping.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for reasonable cost? I usually Fedex everything (I get a GREAT discount through work), but there is no way that will work for international shipments...Express would still cost a bundle even after discount, and Ground has a little trouble when there are oceans in between stops.
> 
> ...



There are no oceans between USA and Canada  Unless of course you're talking about Suly, whose location is unknown. Importing lithium ion cells into Canada is allowed if the batteries are installed in the flashlight.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryp said:


> There are no oceans between USA and Canada  Unless of course you're talking about Suly, whose location is unknown. Importing lithium ion cells into Canada is allowed if the batteries are installed in the flashlight.



I was referring to Sulyman, his location is no longer unknown to me, and we do have an ocean in the way. And thankfully, he is less than one light year away. He exaggerated a little, is all. I'm not great at geography, but I do know that the USA and Canada are connected! 

Ryp, thanks for the info. Your light should be fine, then. I'm crazy busy at work right now (until Christmas), but I'll ship it as soon as I can find a break.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Ryp, thanks for the info. Your light should be fine, then. I'm crazy busy at work right now (until Christmas), but I'll ship it as soon as I can find a break.



Thanks a lot! Also, since I heard you shouldn't mix batteries of different charges, how would I know if the 4 batteries are different charges or not?


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 11, 2013)

*Check them with a digital multimeter before installing them in the light. Its also good to check before charging as well, especially if you use IMR's*



Ryp said:


> Thanks a lot! Also, since I heard you shouldn't mix batteries of different charges, how would I know if the 4 batteries are different charges or not?


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

IsaacL said:


> *Check them with a digital multimeter before installing them in the light. Its also good to check before charging as well, especially if you use IMR's*



What if I don't have a digital multimeter


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 11, 2013)

*Then you should buy one  Ultimately it's up to you to decide if you want to take that risk...*



Ryp said:


> What if I don't have a digital multimeter


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

Haha okay, are they expensive?


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ryp said:


> What if I don't have a digital multimeter



I do recommend you get one. They can be had for under $10, and if all you want from it is checking voltage, cheap meters are plenty accurate. Just don't go playing around with mains power (120/240V) unless you know what you are doing. It is worth it, to make yourself safer.

In the meantime, you don't have to worry about this particular batch being uneven. I bought the four cells together, specifically for the TM26, and they have only been used together. Furthermore, since the cells are in parallel, there is very little chance any of them will become mismatched, at least until they begin to decline due to age (should be at least a couple years away, or more with good care/infrequent use). I will fully charge them before I ship the light, so they are ready to go immediately, and are all at the same state of charge. After that, it is on you.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 11, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I do recommend you get one. They can be had for under $10, and if all you want from it is checking voltage, cheap meters are plenty accurate. Just don't go playing around with mains power (120/240V) unless you know what you are doing. It is worth it, to make yourself safer.
> 
> In the meantime, you don't have to worry about this particular batch being uneven. I bought the four cells together, specifically for the TM26, and they have only been used together. Furthermore, since the cells are in parallel, there is very little chance any of them will become mismatched, at least until they begin to decline due to age (should be at least a couple years away, or more with good care/infrequent use). I will fully charge them before I ship the light, so they are ready to go immediately, and are all at the same state of charge. After that, it is on you.



Wow, that's very kind of you. I appreciate it!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 11, 2013)

Yo thedoc007. Does my option suit you? I sent you a pm. If batteries can be shipped when in flashlight, I 'd appreciate one 14500 cell.  

Sent from my GT-S5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kelmo (Dec 12, 2013)

The first two packages are on the way!

Ryp, the post office in Sacramento CA indicated you should receive your package in about 10 days. Hopefully your batteries from Montreal, merci James, will get there 1st. I would have your Bro Inlaw look into getting a few sets of rechargeable batteries and a charger. Post a question to your fellow Canucks on CPF asking where they get their batteries. Gee a few planes get set on fire and suddenly there is a ban on shipping batteries across the border!

IsaacL, I sent your package priority mail and with any luck you should receive your light by Saturday! 

Tracking number - 9114 9011 5981 8968 8977 98

I'll order the batteries and charger this weekend.

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2013)

I found out from Apache Blue that 18650 batteries can't be sent from Canada so I need a cheap source for 4 batteries to Tucson AZ. Kind of a bummer. I think my charger will work fine (it worked for the batteries in my stolen lights OK), I just need the four cells. Feed my girft.  A pair to put in the light and a spare. VERY excited! And YAY post 300.


----------



## csshih (Dec 12, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, crap. I meant to specify USA shipping only, as I know nothing about cost, or procedures, for international shipping.



We'll cover international shipping 

Craig


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 12, 2013)

*dragonhaertt* ... You're up.

Let's keep it going so donations can be mailed out as soon as possible to, hopefully, reach their destinations just before Christmas.


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a notice, the L2P isn't using a generic P60 setup. It's going to be a solid aluminum slug machined to fit tightly into the host. Everything is machined to fit each part like I always have been doing. Choice of LED is going to be determined upon user's request. This is the best way to transfer heat away from the emitter to the host. I'll put up a build progress before the light arrives to the new owner


----------



## Korgath (Dec 12, 2013)

Hah. I see I'm no 11  Not great but not too bad either  With a bit of luck I can get to choose one of my picks 

Go go go! Thanks for all guys.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 12, 2013)

Just a reminder, if Dragonhaertt hasn't picked by 2:41 pm tomorrow it goes to the next guy...legtu I believe. 

A side note here: if you are on the list for a gift, don't be a grinch! Check bback frequently out of consideration for all the other participants!


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 13, 2013)

Im sorry it took so long, ive been gone for the past couple of days due to problems with my parents, im looking into the list now!

Edit- I've look through the lights and i would love to get the 3. Zebralight H502, NIB
Thank you so much for this opportunity, you don't know how happy it makes me!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey thedoc007,

It cost me $9.15 to send a package to Ryp. You address the package as you would for any domestic shipment, return address in the upper left and mailing address in the center. You also have to fill out a customs declaration. The USPS really grilled me on not shipping lithium batteries. 

kelmo


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 13, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, crap. I meant to specify USA shipping only, as I know nothing about cost, or procedures, for international shipping.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for reasonable cost?
> Also, are there any special restrictions on lithium ion cells? I'm not shipping batteries internationally unless I know that 1. they will get there, and 2. that there isn't a big fee associated with it.
> ...



I'm posting again to clear some issues:
1. thedoc007 might have some issues sending out this whole package to me.
2. He has stated me his wish to try to send all the items as he would have no use when he gives away the sc52.

This is what I originally chose:
11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by 
thedoc007

Considering the above and the fact that someone would benefit more with the whole package I chose, charger + cells inclusive to USA residents, I am changing my choice to the following:
16. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply

It is unfair to have a member have to to to pains when he intended to generously donate light but forget to say that shipping to USA only  I think most of you would agree. As I am not going to 'lose' anything by not choosing his package, I prefer to retract and choose the gift certificate so I can choose a light directly from supplier.

If that is cool with ccssih, I have absolutely no problem at all in changing my choice in the interest of another guy who can get the charger +cells and not to be a hassle to a generous donator  I would be ok with choosing something from illumination supply.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2013)

That should be fine. Just be sure to drop csshih a quick e-mail so he can update the topic. (Just in case.)


----------



## csshih (Dec 13, 2013)

SuLyMaN said:


> I'm posting again to clear some issues:
> 1. thedoc007 might have some issues sending out this whole package to me.
> 2. He has stated me his wish to try to send all the items as he would have no use when he gives away the sc52.
> 
> ...



I don't see why not!

Craig


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2013)

*legtu* ... You're up.


----------



## agnelucio (Dec 13, 2013)

If it is not too late, I would absolutely love to have #21 - the Jetbeam BC25, 

as I am a high school student, and I don't have much money (well, basically, any money ), and It would be great for when I am walking home from school, and it is dark (which I do regularly), and I have to walk through an area of my city (where muggings are still common), and through poorly lit side-streets.

I love flashlights, their designs, electronics, optics, etc. (I could go on for hours), but I don't have any proper lights (I've made some, but very low quality DIY).
This is the first time I have heard of this "Christmas Gifts" event on CPF, and, although I have been viewing these forums for years, I only finally signed up myself in October.

If I am too late with this reply, or if there is any other reason, which excludes me in any way, then it's OK, and I really admire you guys for being so generous.

I know it may sound exaggerated, but sincerely, as far as I've seen, CPF and it's members are quite possibly the nicest and most considerate people I will ever witness anywhere near an internet forum.

Merry Christmas to All! :santa:

And Many Thanks!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 13, 2013)

agnelucio said:


> If I am too late with this reply, or if there is any other reason, which excludes me in any way, then it's OK, and I really admire you guys for being so generous.



Hate to say it, but you _are_ too late  the recipients have already been chosen.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 13, 2013)

agnelucio said:


> If it is not too late, I would absolutely love to have #21 - the Jetbeam BC25,



That's not how the process works. At least take a couple of minutes to read through the very first post in this topic in order to familiarize yourself with the procedure.


----------



## agnelucio (Dec 13, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Hate to say it, but you _are_ too late  the recipients have already been chosen.



OK, that's fine. Thanks anyway!


----------



## agnelucio (Dec 13, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> That's not how the process works. At least take a couple of minutes to read through the very first post in this topic in order to familiarize yourself with the procedure.



My apologies, I read the OP, but I mustn't have realised exactly how it was organized.


----------



## legtu (Dec 14, 2013)

hmmm, #7 and #11 is really looking good to me but the light's intended use and usa only shipping eliminates them from my choices.

anyways, my pick is _*#18.* $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply_. thanks!

...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2013)

Legtu, why make others wait when you have had a week to go over your choices? Honestly I don't understand why so many people are like that...those of us who celebrate the holiday would love to see as many people receive their lights before then. 

Between this and people who pick the most expensive lights and admit to selling them, I really think the spirit of this event has been harmed. It makes me feel really sad.


----------



## legtu (Dec 14, 2013)

... snipped ...
on with the list! happy holidays guys!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 14, 2013)

I have pmed thedoc007 and craig. It is sorted out. 
Thus,

11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by 
thedoc007 *available again for* *shipping to USA only.*

16. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply is my new pick. 

Thanks craig and thedoc007


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 14, 2013)

Bigslick's turn. Someone needs to update the list


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 14, 2013)

legtu said:


> hmmm, #7 and #11 is really looking good to me but the light's intended use and usa only shipping eliminates them from my choices...



My apologies on not shipping overseas. I want to make sure that what I'm making and sending out actually gets there. I've had bad experiences with sending important things overseas and they never showed up. The recipient--also a close friend of mines--was furious and never spoke to me since then.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 14, 2013)

You're up bigslick!




EDIT: Removed selection list from this post. Updated version in post #123.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been noticing that a lot of guys think it's illegal to ship lithium batteries all the time, but a lot of times there are exceptions if they are in the device. If you really want to make sure it doesn't come on during shipping, just put a piece of paper between the battery and the contact so it's just not an issue.  Just an idea!

For U.S.A. shippers:
http://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2012/pb22350/html/updt_002.htm 

Very handy info


----------



## kelmo (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey IsaacL!

According to the USPS your package is out for delivery!!!

The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 14, 2013)

It's killing me too! I'm in Ocean City taking the police exam. Won't be home till Monday.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 14, 2013)

You're going to be a peace officer?! Your exams are way more important than this flashlight! I think you have to go to the post office, according to the USPS a notice was left. You must have a small mail box or a lot of family and friends sending you good cheer!

Don't worry Brother it'll be waiting for you. You a Eagles fan? That Nick Foyles just came outa no where.

I'll be ordering you batteries soon!

kelmo


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 14, 2013)

I passed the written and physical portion earlier today and I have an interview with a 3 officer panel tomorrow! 

Ok, I'll just pick it up from the PO when I get home then

Funny you should mention it. I don't watch much football but the training Sgt. is a huge Eagles fan...haha!



kelmo said:


> You're going to be a peace officer?! Your exams are way more important than this flashlight! I think you have to go to the post office, according to the USPS a notice was left. You must have a small mail box or a lot of family and friends sending you good cheer!
> 
> Don't worry Brother it'll be waiting for you. You a Eagles fan? That Nick Foyles just came outa no where.
> 
> ...


----------



## tobrien (Dec 14, 2013)

just a quick note: only the Streamlight I'm offering is something I'd be willing to ship outside the USA.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 14, 2013)

IsaacL said:


> I passed the written and physical portion earlier today and I have an interview with a 3 officer panel tomorrow!



Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 14, 2013)

IsaacL said:


> I passed the written and physical portion earlier today and I have an interview with a 3 officer panel tomorrow! ...



Knock 'em dead young man. Perhaps that was a poor choice of words! Plenty of first responders in CPF! 

kelmo


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement!

One of the kids who was testing with my group asked if the interview was "3 on 1" or "1 against 3" or something to that effect. The female officer at the desk nearly died laughing. 

Looking forward to joining the family!



880arm said:


> Congratulations and good luck!





kelmo said:


> Knock 'em dead young man. Perhaps that was a poor choice of words! Plenty of first responders in CPF!
> 
> kelmo


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nomad said:


> For U.S.A. shippers:
> http://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2012/pb22350/html/updt_002.htm
> 
> Very handy info



That is what I was looking for - thanks for the link! Good to have specifics, rather than vague assurances that it is "usually" legal.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been so flat out lately, I totally missed this thread.
Haven't had much time to look at any threads beyond the usual MBI ones.

csshih, I PM'd you some hours ago with some things I can give away in case its not too late.

Thanks very much.
Tgwnn


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 15, 2013)

the_guy_with_no_name said:


> I've been so flat out lately, I totally missed this thread.
> Haven't had much time to look at any threads beyond the usual MBI ones.
> 
> csshih, I PM'd you some hours ago with some things I can give away in case its not too late.
> ...



Is it ever too late? I think that it's wonderful you do this now for us later down the list! You rawk!


----------



## bigslick (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry for holding the thread up guys. I had a really busy day . I knew what I wanted yesterday but didn't notice it was my turn already!

I am going to go with _17. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply

_I debated a long time about going with Tiresius' custom L2P. Tiresius, I looked at all your past builds- your drop in modules look amazing.

In the end, for anyone wondering, i'm about 95% sure i'll be putting in an order for a P12, an 18650, and a charger from Illumination Supply. The practicality of the P12 is exactly what i'm looking for as I plan to EDC it often, and the fact that it is a brand new light means i'll be able to carry it for years to come without it going outdated too fast.

Thanks to everyone who made this possible. Merry Christmas!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 15, 2013)

and update



csshih said:


> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
> 3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit and chosen by dragonhaertt
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...



phoneguy is up next


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is a little off topic (not really), but how do you buy a gift certificate at IS? I found a FAQ page that discusses how to do it, but I can't find any actual page on the site that will let me submit an order...am I missing something?


----------



## 880arm (Dec 15, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> This is a little off topic (not really), but how do you buy a gift certificate at IS? I found a FAQ page that discusses how to do it, but I can't find any actual page on the site that will let me submit an order...am I missing something?



I suspect that Craig (csshih) has super powers that let him do all sorts of things like creating gift certificates. If you really need one, send him a PM and he may be able to fix you up.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 15, 2013)

the_guy_with_no_name said:


> I've been so flat out lately, I totally missed this thread.
> Haven't had much time to look at any threads beyond the usual MBI ones.
> 
> csshih, I PM'd you some hours ago with some things I can give away in case its not too late.
> ...



Tell us tell us!  I'm going nuts with curiousity to know what it is you're donating!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 15, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> This is a little off topic (not really), but how do you buy a gift certificate at IS? I found a FAQ page that discusses how to do it, but I can't find any actual page on the site that will let me submit an order...am I missing something?



Is he the owner of IS?


----------



## Retinator (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Kx4 on my incan G3 for a head swap....
So 9V's isn't killing it.
You'll be fine


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 15, 2013)

Tgwnn! I so want to know what you're adding since I haven't picked yet! You guys that are helping the lumens challenged this year are the best!


----------



## Korgath (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm really getting excited. MY turn is coming albeit a bit slowly. Faster guys!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 15, 2013)

MikhailO said:


> Tgwnn! I so want to know what you're adding since I haven't picked yet! You guys that are helping the lumens challenged this year are the best!



I was hoping to see what he was adding as well, but I am the one holding up the progress here and it just isnt fair to the rest, so....
I am making my pick...

19. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply

BIG thanks to Craig !!!!!!!!

Merry Christmas to all .

Bryan


----------



## Ryp (Dec 15, 2013)

1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
_3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit_
4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
5. Surefire L4 (classic, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
6. Inova T2 (older, straight version, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
7. Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* (Won't be doing reflector models as they require working centering tool) 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius (2 week lead time, USA)
8. Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm
9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm
10. Icon Modus 2AA, NIB, generously donated by Greenlight
11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007
12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)
_13. Nitecore TM26 + 4 Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650, generously donated by thedoc007_
_14. Mac’s Customs copper Tri-EDC w/ XTAR VP-1 charger and 2 AW IMR 18350 batteries, generously donated by ksbman (GAW Founder!)_
_15. Door #2 (what's behind it?  ), generously donated by kelmo_
_16. Jetbeam BC40, generously donated by apache blue_
_16. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
17. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
18. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
19. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply_
20. Streamlight Protac 1L (older version before programmable came out, 110 lumen on high, 6 on low.), generously donated by Retinator
21. Jetbeam BC25 + 4x123s in a Solarforce Battery holder, generously donated by HSG
*
MikhailO *​you're up next.


----------



## csshih (Dec 16, 2013)

Update with a bunch of goodies! Thank you TGWNN!


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 16, 2013)

Who is HSG…because it is his offering I am leaning most strongly towards!!


----------



## Korgath (Dec 16, 2013)

csshih said:


> Update with a bunch of goodies! Thank you TGWNN!





MikhailO said:


> Who is HSG…because it is his offering I am leaning most strongly towards!!



Wow some nice goodies! Thanks TGWNN!
You're up MikhailO!


----------



## click here (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know if the nitecore i4 would work with the mbi batteries?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks illumination supply and craig  After thinking quite a bit on the sc52(sml), sc52W(xml-2) and the h52(xml-2), the latter made it as my choice. I loved the battery indicator thingy. My second pick was the neutral sc52  I do hope craig gets a shipment soon! Really excited about this one. Never had a headlamp before. 
I hope will not be 'awkward' holding it! ;-) But I think the versatility will ultimately win!
Pic of final order! So excited


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 16, 2013)

I really need to know who HSG is and if he is a USA shipper before I make my choice!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 16, 2013)

click here said:


> Does anyone know if the nitecore i4 would work with the mbi batteries?



It would probably fry them in a very short period. Although they are high discharge, it isn't a good idea to charge them at such a high current. They are only 80 mAh - so even if you place two of them in the correct channels, you are going to be charging each one at 375 mA. That's almost 5C, and it guaranteed to DRAMATICALLY shorten their lifespan, if not destroy them outright. You need to get a specialized, low current charger. Good news is, they can be had for under $20. My suggestion to you would be to make another pick, though. If you aren't familiar with li-ions, charging, and over-discharging, this is probably not the light for you. Just my .$02. I know you can learn, but the HF is billed as an enthusiast product only for a reason. Better to know ahead of time, before you have any issues.


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 16, 2013)

*I just got back about an hour ago and the light was waiting. This is serious very cool! I've never had a 6P before and I guess I am now "officially" a flashaholic. 

Great color rendition, as to be expected from a Malkoff drop-in. 

Once again, thank you for this generous gift. It will see real use. 

I passed all the exams and my panel with flying colors. All that is left is the background investigation. *



kelmo said:


> Knock 'em dead young man. Perhaps that was a poor choice of words! Plenty of first responders in CPF!
> 
> kelmo


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 16, 2013)

*Plus one! Be very careful if you aren't familiar with high discharge bats.*



thedoc007 said:


> It would probably fry them in a very short period. Although they are high discharge, it isn't a good idea to charge them at such a high current. They are only 80 mAh - so even if you place two of them in the correct channels, you are going to be charging each one at 375 mA. That's almost 5C, and it guaranteed to DRAMATICALLY shorten their lifespan, if not destroy them outright. You need to get a specialized, low current charger. Good news is, they can be had for under $20. My suggestion to you would be to make another pick, though. If you aren't familiar with li-ions, charging, and over-discharging, this is probably not the light for you. Just my .$02. I know you can learn, but the HF is billed as an enthusiast product only for a reason. Better to know ahead of time, before you have any issues.


----------



## Roger Sully (Dec 16, 2013)

MikhailO said:


> I really need to know who HSG is and if he is a USA shipper before I make my choice!



That's me! :wave: I used to be HSG, but got a name change fairly recently. Sorry for the confusion.
I am in NJ so USA shipping it is.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 16, 2013)

IsaacL said:


> *I just got back about an hour ago and the light was waiting. This is serious very cool! I've never had a 6P before and I guess I am now "officially" a flashaholic.
> 
> Great color rendition, as to be expected from a Malkoff drop-in.
> 
> ...



OUTSTANDING!!!

I haven't got around to ordering the batteries. I've been crazy busy. Expect a couple of sets of rechargeable cells and a charger heading your way.

kelmo


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 16, 2013)

In that case I would like #21 by HSG, the Jetbeam BC25 and 123s. PM incoming sir!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 17, 2013)

*Korgath*, you're up.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ryp, good news! Finally got to ship your package today. Have no experience with First Class international shipping, and it doesn't give a specific date, but it is on the way...


----------



## Ryp (Dec 17, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Ryp, good news! Finally got to ship your package today. Have no experience with First Class international shipping, and it doesn't give a specific date, but it is on the way...



Thank you very much, that is great news!


----------



## Korgath (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry friends. I was away from home yesterday and my friend sulyman left me a msg.

This is what I would really want but I think thedoc007 was having problems to ship internationally. If he can arrange shipping for the sc52 (minus the batteries which can be sent to another member!) that would be awesome!
_11. Zebralight SC52 generously donated bythedoc007_

Else, I'd have to go with something that would be useful even though the HF-R would be sweet, I would have no use for it.


2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien

I hope I have not made you wait too long! Cheers.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2013)

"11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007" is my first choice, but I'm not sure what's going on with Korgath's choice. He's got multiple items listed. I'm not sure which he's going to get and which is available.

When it's clarified, I'll post again.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 17, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, crap. I meant to specify USA shipping only, as I know nothing about cost, or procedures, for international shipping.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for reasonable cost? I usually Fedex everything (I get a GREAT discount through work), but there is no way that will work for international shipments...Express would still cost a bundle even after discount, and Ground has a little trouble when there are oceans in between stops.
> 
> ...



Did this apply to #11 as well after it was un-choosen?

I'll be back in ~20 hours.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 18, 2013)

i was actually looking for this thread but somehow did not see it, if it's not too late still (probably won't make it for xmas), I have some lights that I'll put in the pot. Please PM me if that'll work out.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes sinzj. But since he managed to ship, I'd figure I'd try my luck. If thedo007 can ship the sc52, that would be awesome, else I'd take the xeno.

So, its up to him I guess. I put 2 flashlights just in case he can't ;-)


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 18, 2013)

I did finally get the correct info on international shipping...basically you can only ship li-ion if it is included inside the device (as all four cells were in the TM26). So that rules out international shipping for #11. I see no sense in shipping a light without batteries, and then trying to find another person to take the batteries which I will no longer be able to use (SC52 is my only AA/14500 light.) This is a package deal, was always intended as such. So Korgath should get #2, WW Xeno E03, donated by Tobrien.

Sinjz, your location shows USA. If that is correct, package #11 is yours. Please confirm via PM. I do apologize for the confusion guys, next time I'll be clear up front and hopefully avoid these hassles.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 18, 2013)

@thedoc007: works with me 
PM being sent to Tobrien!

Really wanted the sc52. But guess that will be for some other time!


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 18, 2013)

horizonseeker said:


> i was actually looking for this thread but somehow did not see it, if it's not too late still (probably won't make it for xmas), I have some lights that I'll put in the pot. Please PM me if that'll work out.



I can't imagine anyone objecting to your generosity sir! This will allow greater choice for those later in the queue!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 18, 2013)

*mina* you're up! I'm wondering what the other guys who took the gift certificate bought


----------



## mina (Dec 18, 2013)

I'll take:

_26. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_

Thanks guys!


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2013)

*click here* ... Your turn.


----------



## click here (Dec 18, 2013)

I would like to choose the Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius 

Thanks everyone for making this a possibility! 

I've never really followed drop-in discussions. Would the XM-L2 mule throw the most?


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it's my turn. I will select #22. Solarforce host + macs 3 xpg2 drop in a solarforce (edit), donated anonymously (usa please). Now what do I do? Who do I pm? Unless anonymously is actually the guys username.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 18, 2013)

click here said:


> I would like to choose the Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius Thanks everyone for making this a possibility! I've never really followed drop-in discussions. Would the XM-L2 mule throw the most?


 I think mule means it has no reflector, so my guess is the optics one will throw more. I'm not 100% though.


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 18, 2013)

Mules offer floody light. Go with optics if you want more distance.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 18, 2013)

csshih said:


> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien picked by Korgath
> _3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit_
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...



LIST UPDATED! Just a reminder, Greenlight gets to pick his first and second choice, then Supernatural gets to pick again, and so on back up the list. We only wait 24 hours before someone is passed after Greenlight makes his pick. Of course, anyone can always pass on their second pick if they decide, but let us know so you don't hold up the list!!


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 18, 2013)

Supernatural said:


> I think mule means it has no reflector, so my guess is the optics one will throw more. I'm not 100% though.



If you go with the Nichia 219 you will be in love with the tint. IMHO it is one of the nicest High CRI LEDs out there. Also, since it has the reflector it will have good throw but I am unfamiliar with the mule term.


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 18, 2013)

Mules have no reflector and no optics. Just the board and emitter.



Onthelightside said:


> If you go with the Nichia 219 you will be in love with the tint. IMHO it is one of the nicest High CRI LEDs out there. Also, since it has the reflector it will have good throw but I am unfamiliar with the mule term.


----------



## greenlight (Dec 18, 2013)

12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)
9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 18, 2013)

click here said:


> I would like to choose the Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius
> 
> Thanks everyone for making this a possibility!
> 
> I've never really followed drop-in discussions. Would the XM-L2 mule throw the most?



Thanks for picking mines. You're wondering why the 2-week wait-time? It's a custom project and I've already messaged you about the choices and possibilities--As long as I can get the emitter, there's no limit to it 

Here is what your project "MAY" look like:

XM-L2 Mule High CRI
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368893-Solarforce-L2T-XM-L2-90-CRI-Mule 

XP-G2 Reflectored (yours will be an optic)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?364803-Custom-Solarforce-L2-Slug

Triple XP-G2 High CRI
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...XP-G2-2900k-High-CRI-90-Custom-Drop-in-Module

Triple 219 (SF host not included )
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?354655-Home-made-P60-Slug-for-Surefire-6P


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 18, 2013)

Onthelightside said:


> If you go with the Nichia 219 you will be in love with the tint. IMHO it is one of the nicest High CRI LEDs out there. Also, since it has the reflector it will have good throw but I am unfamiliar with the mule term.



I'll have to go against you with the 219--especially in a triple format. The XP-G2 High CRI has a nicer tint and has better color rendition than the 219 on all levels. An MT-G2 mule looks gorgeous on High CRI but the setup was too hot to the hands and pose a huge danger/fire hazard.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 18, 2013)

The choice is pretty tough, but going with 5. Surefire L4 (classic, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom. The reviews are too good. THX!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sinjz, greenlight, waiting on PM with shipping address from both of you. The sooner I get that, the sooner I can ship!


----------



## click here (Dec 18, 2013)

For my second choice I would like the 23. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name !!



Tiresius said:


> Thanks for picking mines. You're wondering why the 2-week wait-time? It's a custom project and I've already messaged you about the choices and possibilities--As long as I can get the emitter, there's no limit to it



I'm really looking forward to it and I'm in no rush! I'll respond to your PM as far as specifics.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 18, 2013)

Supernatural said:


> The choice is pretty tough, but going with 5. Surefire L4 (classic, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom. The reviews are too good. THX!



You're Welcome.

PM me your name and address. 

Since we're both in NYC, there's a good chance you'll get it before Christmas.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 19, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Sinjz, greenlight, waiting on PM with shipping address from both of you. The sooner I get that, the sooner I can ship!



Greenlight, be sure to PM me your shipping address too! :santa:


----------



## mina (Dec 19, 2013)

For my second I'll take:

_ 24. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 19, 2013)

Updated list ...Hopefully 

*Sinjz* you're up.



Nomad said:


> LIST UPDATED! Just a reminder, Greenlight gets to pick his first and second choice, then Supernatural gets to pick again, and so on back up the list. We only wait 24 hours before someone is passed after Greenlight makes his pick. Of course, anyone can always pass on their second pick if they decide, but let us know so you don't hold up the list!!





csshih said:


> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> _2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien_
> _3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit_
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 19, 2013)

Going fancy with my second pick. 

25. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 

Any advice on how to charge the 10250 batteries without frying them? I'm looking at using the Nitecore i2 charger, but someone above said it would reduce battery life.


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 19, 2013)

Now that I have a decent charger, I need to pick up some batteries!  Can anyone suggest a good place to get a pair of decent 10440 li-ion batteries and maybe a 18650 battery or two on the cheap, including shipping? I'm located in New York. Thanks!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 19, 2013)

horizonseeker said:


> i was actually looking for this thread but somehow did not see it, if it's not too late still (probably won't make it for xmas), I have some lights that I'll put in the pot. Please PM me if that'll work out.



Craig, this guy wants to donate some lights. I say let 'em!


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 19, 2013)

> Now that I have a decent charger, I need to pick up some batteries!  Can anyone suggest a good place to get a pair of decent 10440 li-ion batteries and maybe a 18650 battery or two on the cheap, including shipping? I'm located in New York. Thanks!



Lighthound has good quality batteries and their prices are some of the best especially when you count shipping. I have some li-ion cells in the mail from them now in fact. Also going gear is a good place to look as well. Make sure to check out the Good Deals page in CPF Marketplace for discount codes at various retailers. You will have to be logged in on CPFMP to see the page.


----------



## Korgath (Dec 20, 2013)

I can't believe this!
I opted for the AA because it would ultimately be the really USEFUL light with readily available battery instead of a HF. 
Since it is still available and I get to choose a 2nd pick (thnks so much tgwnn!), I'll go for:
_28. _HF-R_ Black 2 mode, generously donated by _the_guy_with_no_name_ 

Cheers._


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 20, 2013)

I would like to pick as my second choice #4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 20, 2013)

> List UPDATED with current picks.
> It is phoneguy's turn to pick!
> 
> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> ...



*horizonseeker* I suggest that if you want to add to the list of lights donated by awesome folks like yourself, that you just use the format above, and continue number with #29, and if Craig has a problem with that, I'm sure he'll let us know, but I don't see why he would!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 20, 2013)

We are on a 24 hours clock now. Where is phoneguy? He's only got ~6 hours til bigslick can pick. Come on phoneguy!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 20, 2013)

On the flip side, that's a plus for bigslick...


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 20, 2013)

Package 13, TM26 for Ryp: USPS LC351382236US 
Package 12, SC52 for Sinjz: Fedex 8022 9193 9569
Package 11, i2 + cells for greenlight: Fedex 8022 9193 9570


----------



## 880arm (Dec 20, 2013)

greenlight said:


> 12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)
> 9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm



Greenlight, PM sent requesting additional information so I may ship your package.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 20, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Package 13, TM26 for Ryp: USPS LC351382236US



Thanks for the tracking number!







And a big thank you to *jamesmtl514* for sending four SureFire CR123A batteries to me for the 6P kelmo has sent to me for my brother-in-law!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 21, 2013)

For my second pick I will choose:

27. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name

Thank you TGWNN !!!!!

Bryan


----------



## bigslick (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, since it's been 24 hours and phoneguy has not made an appearance...

I would like to choose _27. _HF-R_ Black 2 mode, generously donated by _the_guy_with_no_name_ 

_This light will be absolutely great for me. Had it been there when the first choices were coming around, I may well have chosen it! I'm so thankful for the generous donations made by everyone. I will pay back the dues one of these days.

A 500 lumen pocket rocket is something that I will really appreciate and use on a daily basis. I used to have an ITP A3 with a 10440 in it (which I found quite impressive in its own right), but the keyring broke and it came off my keychain. I absolutely can't wait to get it and impress friends...


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 21, 2013)

haha bigslick. He posted before you. You have to get another pick I guess  The funny part is both posted at 9:04!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 21, 2013)

SuLyMaN said:


> haha bigslick. He posted before you. You have to get another pick I guess  The funny part is both posted at 9:04!





WOW...I bet that has never happened before
Technically there was an hour left though...lol

Bryan


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 21, 2013)

phoneguy said:


> WOW...I bet that has never happened before
> Technically there was an hour left though...lol
> 
> Bryan



Well, even if your time was up, the rules are such that anytime you come, you get to choose. So, even by the rules you still got your pick as you posted before bigslick 

Man, I feel for him. But it was like a photo finish. That was comical.


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 21, 2013)

Awwww, i feel for bigslick ^^
These HF lights look amazing! Too bad all of them are gone, I would definitely have picked one as my second pick.

I'm really amazed by the fact that we even do second picks, this Christmas is getting better and better! 
I don't have the funds to buy any extra lights, and now I get to pick two!
I might want to pass on my second pick when the time comes though, depending on what is left, as somebody else might want it more then me. 

Unless horizonseeker still wants to add to the list


----------



## Nomad (Dec 21, 2013)

LOL I still haven't received my first choice, it's coming internationally, but I will say I'd really love that E03, I've been praying I get it!


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sinjz, if you haven't already found it, check your door for the package. It was delivered today.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow, can’t believe we posted at the same time. Sorry guys! Guess I jumped the gun by a little, apparently my CPF clock is an hour off so I thought it had been 24 hours. Little disappointing since I was looking forward to the HF-R, but it's completely my fault and my apologies for holding up the thread- I had stayed up later than usual to submit my pick, so as soon as I replied in the thread and messaged tgwnn I went to sleep. 

Okay, give me a sec to figure things out. I’ll post back within an hour or so.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 21, 2013)

1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
_2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit
4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
5. Surefire L4 (classic, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom_
6. Inova T2 (older, straight version, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
_7. Solarforce L2P 2011 version HAIII Black w/flat bezel ring and flat tail-cap (can tail-stand) *recipient specify choice of triple 219 w/optics, XP-G2 mule, XM-L2 mule* (Won't be doing reflector models as they require working centering tool) 4.2v 3.08a driver L-M-H, generously donated by Tiresius (2 week lead time, USA)_
8. Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm
_9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm_
10. Icon Modus 2AA, NIB, generously donated by Greenlight
_11. Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 charger + 2 14500s and 2 AA Eneloops, generously donated by thedoc007
12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)_
_13. Nitecore TM26 + 4 Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650, generously donated by thedoc007_
_14. Mac’s Customs copper Tri-EDC w/ XTAR VP-1 charger and 2 AW IMR 18350 batteries, generously donated by ksbman (GAW Founder!)_
_15. Door #2 (what's behind it?  ), generously donated by kelmo_
_16. Jetbeam BC40, generously donated by apache blue_
_16. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
17. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
18. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply
19. $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply_
20. Streamlight Protac 1L (older version before programmable came out, 110 lumen on high, 6 on low.), generously donated by Retinator
_21. Jetbeam BC25 + 4x123s in a Solarforce Battery holder, generously donated by HSG
22. Solarforce host + macs 3 xpg2 drop in a solarforce (edit), donated anonymously (usa please)
23. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
24. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name 
25. HF-R Red 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_
_26. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_
_27. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_
_28. HF-R Black 2 mode, generously donated by the_guy_with_no_name_


----------



## bigslick (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay, as my revised choice, I will pick 8. Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm


Thanks to everyone again, and sorry about the earlier mistake!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 21, 2013)

bigslick said:


> Wow, can’t believe we posted at the same time. Sorry guys! Guess I jumped the gun by a little, apparently my CPF clock is an hour off so I thought it had been 24 hours. Little disappointing since I was looking forward to the HF-R, but it's completely my fault and my apologies for holding up the thread- I had stayed up later than usual to submit my pick, so as soon as I replied in the thread and messaged tgwnn I went to sleep.
> 
> Okay, give me a sec to figure things out. I’ll post back within an hour or so.



I feel bad for you bigslick....sorry.....
If you have already contacted TGWNN with your shipping info, you might want to contact him to cancel as well...

Bryan


----------



## bigslick (Dec 21, 2013)

No problem phoneguy, not your fault.
And yeah, I already contacted Tgwnn and let him know the situation.

Thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## bigslick (Dec 21, 2013)

I have been in contact with 880arm, and decided to pass the e03 on to the next recipient who chooses it.

So it's back on the list, and legtu, you're up!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 21, 2013)

MikhailO said:


> I would like to pick as my second choice #4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick!



You got it!
Should be able to ship out Monday.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 21, 2013)

legtu and dragonheartt then me...


----------



## legtu (Dec 22, 2013)

wow, i wasn't expecting to get a second pick.

i'd like _*#8.* Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm_

thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Dec 22, 2013)

legtu said:


> wow, i wasn't expecting to get a second pick.
> 
> i'd like _*#8.* Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm_
> 
> thanks!



PM sent!


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 22, 2013)

It is so great that we get to have a second pick!
I would like to have the 6. Inova T2 (older, straight version, with batteries), generously donated by Monocrom
Thanks everybody for making this possible!
PM already sent.

greetings and happy holidays!


----------



## Sinjz (Dec 22, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Sinjz, if you haven't already found it, check your door for the package. It was delivered today.



Hey guess what showed up! Oh wait, thedoc007 let the cat out of the bag already.  

I was actually at my brother's this weekend and came back to find the package at my door. According the the FedEx tracking info it was there for ~33 hours!!!  I'm surprised that FedEx delivered on the weekend, and that they just left the package there. Glad I got it though! 

I've been play uh... testing it out and making sure everything was working for about an hour.  The Zebralight SC52 is a nice light! After I got it I immediately fiddled with the UI. It's pretty nice and pretty easy to figure out. Not a big fan of the blinking setting as part of high, but I think there's a way to change that.  I then pitted it against most of my other lights; Yeah, like you don't do that!  The only other bright AA that takes Li-ion I have is a Sipik SK68. This SC52 simply blew it away! Wow  Even with the spare li-ion in the Sipik, it was not even close in output. Build quality is obviously much better too! I'm really impressed!

The Nitecore charger works too. It seems there's a bit of a buzz/hiss when I plug it in and it makes intermittent hisses when charging, but it works pretty well. I think I should keep a fan on it though, I can smell it when it gets hot. I already topped off a couple of nimh's, and I'll be able to charge various sized li-ions when I get them. :thumbsup:

Thank you thedoc007!!!

Merry Christmas :santa: and Happy New Year to everybody!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 22, 2013)

Lucky guy Sinjz :nana: My light from thedoc007 is expected to arrive on December 30th, not in time for Christmas but just in time for a really bright New Year!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2013)

Out of the remaining choices I'd like 20. Streamlight Protac 1L (older version before programmable came out, 110 lumen on high, 6 on low.), generously donated by Retinator


----------



## 880arm (Dec 24, 2013)

greenlight said:


> 12. Nitecore i2 charger + 2 Fenix ARB-L2 2600 mAh 18650 + 8 Edison Bright CR123A, generously donated by thedoc007 (addon package! for someone who chooses an 18650 light without batteries)
> 9. FourSevens Preon P0, NIB, generously donated by 880arm



Greenlight, I didn't receive a response to my PM but I sent your light anyway and it is scheduled for delivery today. I hope it ends up at the right place!



legtu said:


> wow, i wasn't expecting to get a second pick.
> 
> i'd like _*#8.* Xeno E03 (choice of color), NIB, generously donated by 880arm_
> 
> thanks!



Your light shipped yesterday. Tracking info coming your way via PM.

*M**e**r**r**y **C**h**r**i**s**t**m**a**s **E**v**e**r**y**o**n**e**!* 
And a big thank you to Craig for organizing the giveaway again this year as well as everyone who participated
 :santa:​


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Dec 24, 2013)

A quick post to say Very Merry Xmas to all.

Just wanted to let you know in one post that for all those that sent me an address before this time yesterday,
your package is on the way. I'm away from home but will send the tracking info in the next 2days when I return (or before if I have a moment).

Also, I sent you all a cottonpickers charger too as I had a request for one and figured you'd be needing it.

Have to run but thanks for choosing the HF-Rs and hope you enjoy them.

Tgwnn

p.s. Thanks so much to Craig for taking the lead on the donations


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 24, 2013)

Guess what i just got delivered to me today?
Thank you so much Travis!
http://imgur.com/a/YekQs#0

Happy holidays to all of you!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 24, 2013)

880arm said:


> *M**e**r**r**y **C**h**r**i**s**t**m**a**s **E**v**e**r**y**o**n**e**!*
> And a big thank you to Craig for organizing the giveaway again this year as well as everyone who participated
> :santa:​



I couldn't do any better 880 so I stole your banner!!!

kelmo


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 24, 2013)

> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
> 3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...



and adding my own:
29 - 34. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (L-M-H, 170 Lumen on H)


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 24, 2013)

Got the package from anonymous donor and I have three words, O.M.G.!!! The main light is amazingly bright and really well built. I didn't know such a small light could be so bright. The bonus items were a total surprise. They were shockingly bright too. And they all have multiple mode! I think that's really cool! I am nearly speechless. Thank you so much! I think I'm now officially hooked on flashlights!  Thank you and Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merry Christmas to everybody!


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 24, 2013)

horizonseeker said:


> and adding my own: 29 - 34. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (L-M-H, 170 Lumen on H)


 Looks interesting. Wish you posted earlier, I might have picked it. Now it looks like only the people at the very top of the list will get a shot at these. Unless round three starts from the bottom of the list! Does it?


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 24, 2013)

Waiting for IsaacL to pick

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm GTG with the light already I received. Feel free to carry on.


----------



## Brplatz (Dec 24, 2013)

Got an Eagletac D25LC2, pumped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2013)

horizonseeker said:


> and adding my own:
> 29 - 34. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (L-M-H, 170 Lumen on H)



Just a bit of clarification, are you donating one light or is that #29 - #34, and thus are you donating five 18650 lights in total?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 24, 2013)

Supernatural said:


> Looks interesting. Wish you posted earlier, I might have picked it. Now it looks like only the people at the very top of the list will get a shot at these. Unless round three starts from the bottom of the list! Does it?



I don't recall this happening before during the previous years I've donated. Normally we run out of donated lights before reaching the very top of the list from the bottom up, during Round 2. 

However, just seems logical that Round 3 would be just like Round 1. We hit the top and then start heading back down the list once again. 

P.S. - I got your PM. Did you get my response to it?


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 24, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Just a bit of clarification, are you donating one light or is that #29 - #34, and thus are you donating five 18650 lights in total?



plus.. may I also ask if you can go international?


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyways, Thanks supernatural. A 18650 would have absolutely no value to me with no 18650 cell and charger . I will pass and let someone else choose.

PS: TGWNN has added a charger to his generous offer. I am sure this would have been a top pick if it was there at the top


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 24, 2013)

In case you can go international @horizonseeker 

I'll pick 29. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode for my 2nd pick


----------



## 880arm (Dec 24, 2013)

*** Revised Lists ***
(Edited 12/26/2013)
(Current through post #241)

I added horizonseeker's lights to the bottom of the list and fixed a numbering error (there were two #16's in the original list).

I mistakenly thought horizonseeker was donating 6 lights but he later clarified that it was 5 lights total. As a result, I have removed #35 from the list and changed Nomad's last pick from light #35 to light #34. I apologize for any inconvenience.





> 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 2. Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest revision with hidden modes, generously donated by Tobrien
> _3. Zebralight H502, NIB, generously donated by StylisticGambit_
> 4. 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White (used to be an 2xAA, body now is a 1xCR123A), generously donated by tjswarbrick (conus+canada+mexico)
> ...



The pick list . . . .

*First Round*

1. Ryp (Chose #13 Nitcore TM26)
2. SuLyMaN (Chose #17 $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply)
3. dobermann100 (Chose #14 Mac's Customs copper Tri-EDC)
4. IsaacL (Chose #15 behind Door #2)
5. Nomad (Chose #16 Jetbeam BC40)
6. dragonhaertt (Chose #3 Zebralight H502)
7. legtu (Chose #19 $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply)
8. bigslick (Chose #18 $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply)
9. phoneguy (Chose #19 $75 Certificate to Illumination Supply)
10. MikhailO (Chose #22 Jetbeam BC25)
11. Korgath (Chose #2 Xeno E03 XM-L, Warm white, latest version)
12. Sinjz (Chose #11 Zebralight SC52 + Nitecore i2 Charger)
13. mina (Chose #27 HF-R Black 2 mode)
14. click here (Chose #7 Solarforce L2P 2011 version)
15. Supernatural (Chose #23 Solarforce host + macs 3 xpg2)
16. greenlight (Chose #12 Nitecore i2 charger)

*Second Round*

17. greenlight (Chose #9 FourSevens Preon P0)
18. Supernatural (Chose #5 SureFire L4)
19. click here (Chose #24 HF-R Red 2 mode)
20. mina (Chose #25 HF-R Red 2 mode)
21. Sinz (Chose #26 HF-R Red 2 mode)
22. Korgath (Chose #29 HF-R Black 2 mode)
23. MikhailO (Chose #4 4Sevens Quark X Tactical, Neutral White)
24. phoneguy (Chose #28 HF-R Black 2 mode)
25. big slick ( *** Passed *** )
26. legtu (Chose #8 Xeno E03)
27. dragonhaertt (Chose #6 Inova T2)
28. Nomad (Chose #21 Streamlight Protac 1L)
29. IsaacL ( *** Passed *** )
30. dobermann100 (Chose #30 CityCat 18650, 3 mode)
31. SuLyMaN ( *** Passed *** )
32. Ryp (Chose #1 Streamlight MicroStream LED Penlight)

*Third Round (??)*

33. Ryp ( *** Passed *** )
34. SuLyMaN ( *** Passed *** )
35. dobermann100 ( *** Passed *** )
36. IsaacL ( *** Passed *** )
37. Nomad (Chose #34 CityCat 18650 black/blue)
38. dragonhaertt (Chose #31 CityCat 18650 black/blue)
39. legtu
40. bigslick
41. phoneguy
42. MikhailO
43. Korgath

Once again, everyone have a very Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 24, 2013)

http://lumensreview.com/reviews/1-led-flashlights/114-citycat-yee-lic-review.html For those who missed it.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Dec 25, 2013)

Yo 880. As posted above, I PASS my turn. Thanks though guys


----------



## 880arm (Dec 25, 2013)

SuLyMaN said:


> Yo 880. As posted above, I PASS my turn. Thanks though guys



  :thanks: :twothumbs

Thank you sir. I fixed the list!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 25, 2013)

*Third Round (??)*

33. Ryp
34. SuLyMaN <<passed>> (right?)
35. dobermann100
36. IsaacL
37. Nomad
38. dragonhaertt
39. legtu

If I'm not mistaken, this is how it should look now.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey IsaacL I haven't forgotten about your batteries. I'll place the order soon. 

Uncle Ryp I'm glad your Bro In-law's light arrived in time!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 25, 2013)

24 hours has passed. I guess we skip Ryp until he shows up. SuLyMaN passed the last time around, so it's dobermann100's turn again. IsaacL also passed last round, so after dobermann100, it would be Nomad's turn. Does that sound right? Go dobermann100, it's your turn again, unless you're passing.  Hope everybody had a great Christmas!


----------



## Korgath (Dec 25, 2013)

the_guy_with_no_name said:


> A quick post to say Very Merry Xmas to all.Just wanted to let you know in one post that for all those that sent me an address before this time yesterday,your package is on the way. I'm away from home but will send the tracking info in the next 2days when I return (or before if I have a moment).Also, I sent you all a cottonpickers charger too as I had a request for one and figured you'd be needing it.Have to run but thanks for choosing the HF-Rs and hope you enjoy them.Tgwnnp.s. Thanks so much to Craig for taking the lead on the donations


Wow. Thanks so much man. Are the 2x 10250 li-ion batteries that ship with the HF-R rechargeable? If yes, that would be so awesome


----------



## dobermann100 (Dec 25, 2013)

passing this time.


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 25, 2013)

dobermann100 said:


> passing this time.


 Nomad is up!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 25, 2013)

35. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (LMH, 170 Lumen on H), generously donated by horizonseeker (If I have the choice, I'd love the black with blue details, it's beautiful!)  I will PM horizonseeker!


----------



## Supernatural (Dec 25, 2013)

dragonhaertt you are up.


----------



## Ryp (Dec 25, 2013)

My apologies, I was asking horizonseeker some questions and was waiting for his response before I select. Anyway, he has not replied so I will choose 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien

And I believe I get a 2nd selection since the list goes back down, but I will pass. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 26, 2013)

Ryp said:


> My apologies, I was asking horizonseeker some questions and was waiting for his response before I select. Anyway, he has not replied so I will choose 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 
> And I believe I get a 2nd selection since the list goes back down, but I will pass. Merry Christmas everyone!



Apologies for late replies, holidays, not checking PM as often. I will answer some of the questions here:

1) I will ship domestic/international, it will be first class USPS vanilla, packaging may be discarded in favor of fitting into envelopes.

2) 5 lights, color (3 black/red, 2 black/blue), unless specified, it will be random.

3) so far 2 have been claimed (1 random, 1 black/blue).

4) PM me if you pick a light as I may miss your posts, but due to holidays, I may not get back to you quickly.


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to pick the 31. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (LMH, 170 Lumen on H), generously donated by horizonseeker
i think i prefer the black/blue, but i cannot find any pictures of the red version. Pm is coming your way.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 26, 2013)

I have updated post #226 with the list current through dragonhaertt's pick.

In my earlier post I mistakenly listed horizonseeker as donating 6 lights when it should have been 5 (according to his most recent post). As a result, I have removed light #35 and changed Nomad's pick from #35 to #34. I apologize for any inconvenience.

legtu, looks like you're up next.

bigslick, you passed last time before the introduction of the CityCat lights so I did not mark you as passing on your next choice.

I hope I got all this right . . .


----------



## legtu (Dec 26, 2013)

_*#32.* CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (LMH, 170 Lumen on H), generously donated by horizonseeker_ for me please.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 26, 2013)

International picks will be shipped this saturday.


----------



## bigslick (Dec 27, 2013)

So there is one CityCat left? 

If I understand correctly, i'll take _32. CityCat 18650 light, 3 mode (LMH, 170 Lumen on H), generously donated by _horizonseeker

Hopefully I interpreted what everyone chose/what was available correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## tobrien (Dec 27, 2013)

Ryp said:


> My apologies, I was asking horizonseeker some questions and was waiting for his response before I select. Anyway, he has not replied so I will choose 1. Streamlight MicroStream LED Pen Light, generously donated by Tobrien
> 
> And I believe I get a 2nd selection since the list goes back down, but I will pass. Merry Christmas everyone!


your light shipped out today! 

enjoy it man! that Stramlight MicroStream light really throws for its size. Merry Christmas to you, too, bud!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 27, 2013)

tobrien said:


> your light shipped out today!
> 
> enjoy it man! that Stramlight MicroStream light really throws for its size. Merry Christmas to you, too, bud!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 27, 2013)

Darn post office is so SLOW! I am so anxiously awaiting my picks!  I knew International shipping could be be slow but I still am on pins and needles waiting!


----------



## Ryp (Dec 27, 2013)

My TM26 arrived! Amazing light.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 27, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Thank you very much!



no problem man!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 27, 2013)

Bigslick picked yesterday, which means only a short time until phoneguy skips his final pick, leaving MikhailO. Looks like we'll be done before New Year's Eve!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey IsaacL!

Batteries and charger headed your way! I'll PM you the tracking number when I receive it.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## MikhailO (Dec 28, 2013)

I would like to pick, as final pick for the list I think #10. Icon Modus 2AA, NIB, generously donated by Greenlight!


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Dec 28, 2013)

Korgath said:


> Wow. Thanks so much man. Are the 2x 10250 li-ion batteries that ship with the HF-R rechargeable? If yes, that would be so awesome


Hi Korgath,

Yes, the batteries are rechargeable 

Apologies on the slow reply, I was away, then sick for a couple days but back in action.

I've shipped 4 lights so far (on the 23rd) and whatever others I have addresses for will ship tomorrow.
PM's going out soon with tracking info.

Thanks for your patience.
Tgwnn


----------



## IsaacL (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Kelmo!!!




kelmo said:


> Hey IsaacL!
> 
> Batteries and charger headed your way! I'll PM you the tracking number when I receive it.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 30, 2013)

I received my City Cat light! I'm very pleased with the fit and finish. Right now I'm waiting on a pair of 18650s from DealExtreme...I had totally forgot I had a credit from two years ago from a lost order so I was out nothing right now for the batteries.  Anyone know what their ship time is like lately?


----------



## Korgath (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks so much guy! :thumbsup:



the_guy_with_no_name said:


> Hi Korgath,
> 
> Yes, the batteries are rechargeable
> 
> ...


----------



## apache blue (Dec 31, 2013)

Nomad, I've pm'd you but I think I was logged out as I tried to send it. 

Sorry about the hold up it was out of my control, I have changed the light I'm sending for something much more special to make up for it. Hope you don't mind (trust me, you won't


----------



## Nomad (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm excited to find out what's coming, but it looks like delivery is set for the 8th of January!


----------



## apache blue (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, at least Wednesday night you'll have a predator 2.5 to play with.:nana:


----------



## Tiresius (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, mines took a while to be completed and shipped but it's finally done, clickhere. The light's on its way.


----------



## Korgath (Jan 5, 2014)

First of all a big big thank you to guy! The torpedo HF arrived on 31 December 13. What a great way to end the year. I had fun with it and its fabulous. Sorry for posting just now but I did not have internet access until today (yeah incredible!)


The awesome:
1. Extreme quality product with equally great packaging. The flashlight is oozing quality and love 
2. The cottonpick charger is a great addition. So thank you again!
3. This is one awesome keychain with respect to its size.
4. The floodiness is great.
5. The personal handwritten note was great 


Now the questions! I would have pmed you but figured it was better to ask here so that everyone can benefit from my lack of knowledge.


1. The flashlight has a great beam and flood. How many degrees is that?
2. 500 lumens not more than 20seconds. What are the risks of running it say 40secs to 1minute burst? Exploding batteries? Burnt led?
3. The cells are not protected. How do I ensure that the cells do not get 'overdischarged'? Will overdischarged cells automatically be damaged?
3. The cottonpick charger is 100mah. Can it be used to recharge other 'standard' lion cells say 10440, 14500 and 18650 cells?


Thanks again! I'll get some screen shots asap and post there.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 6, 2014)

Korgath said:


> First of all a big big thank you to guy! The torpedo HF arrived on 31 December 13. What a great way to end the year. I had fun with it and its fabulous. Sorry for posting just now but I did not have internet access until today (yeah incredible!)
> 
> 
> The awesome:
> ...



Hi Korgath,

Thanks for the post and of course my pleasure.

In reply to your questions:
1. Beam angle, I don't think I've measured it (a little embarrassed to say) but a guess would be roughly 60-70 degrees.
2. Its very unlikely (but always possible) that a 10250 would explode as I've tested them for well over the 1minute mark but in the event of a drop or some 1 in 1000 manufacturing anomaly, I like to err on the safe side.
The LED will likely have its lifetime shortened due to the extreme heat but probably nothing too noticeable.
When the 10250s are freshly charged, that's the most damaging as the power output is very high.
Once the voltage is below 3.8V the risks are far less (eg. after having run it on high in total for a minute).
All that said, I have to be cautious about what I post so please don't use it for more than 20sec on high as it can be dangerous.

3. When the output on high, seems like low or lower, its time to recharge.
The cotton pickers charger will charge the batteries gracefully so if they are very low, it will trickle charge them slowly until they are ready to be charged at a faster rate.
I've charged cells that were <2.8V and appeared dead and they came back to life but I do these things as tests.
Its best to avoid letting a cell voltage reach 2.8V or lower as this can dramatically reduce their life cycle.
4. (or 2nd 3. if you like  )
The charger can be used to recharge other li-ion cells with no problem.
The only drawback you'll find is that because the output is low (100mA) it may take a few hours to charge larger cells.
eg. 2.5hrs for a 10440, 6hrs for a 14500, 12-24hrs for a 18650.

Tgwnn

p.s. all lights have been shipped.


----------



## Nomad (Jan 7, 2014)

It came! Armytek Predator 2.5! Nifty looking! Charging the batteries right now and of course it's middle of the day here in the bloody desert so I couldn't play with it yet anyway. VERY happy! THANK YOU Apache Blue!


----------



## apache blue (Jan 8, 2014)

No worries, sorry for the delay, hope the upgrade made up for it. The predator is great, tough doesn't come close (see YouTube to watch it survive being shot!) 
It's actually a much simpler light than the many modes and lines suggest, it only gets really tricky when you try to reprogram it, thankfully it's tough enough to withstand being thrown off a wall in frustration!

I hope it serves you well at work and keeps you safe, all the best.


P.S Props to cssih for organising again this year, you've helped a lot of people and given us the chance to be part of that


----------



## Sinjz (Jan 11, 2014)

Just wanted to throw out a quick thank you to the_guy_with_no_name!

The HF-R arrived all the way from Japan safe and sound.  Very nice! This light is a beauty; I'm glad I picked a red one. 

An extra thank you for the Cotton Picker charger too! :thumbsup: I was one of those not sure how to charge the tiny batteries safely.  Now I don't have to worry about killing the battery as I play with this tiny light.


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 11, 2014)

Sinjz said:


> Just wanted to throw out a quick thank you to the_guy_with_no_name!
> 
> The HF-R arrived all the way from Japan safe and sound.  Very nice! This light is a beauty; I'm glad I picked a red one.
> 
> An extra thank you for the Cotton Picker charger too! :thumbsup: I was one of those not sure how to charge the tiny batteries safely.  Now I don't have to worry about killing the battery as I play with this tiny light.



Hi Sinjz,

Thanks for taking the time to post and of course my pleasure.
Wishing you a happy year ahead :twothumbs

Tgwnn


----------



## SuLyMaN (Feb 7, 2014)

A big thank you to ILLUMINATION SUPPLY AND CRAIG. My H52W arrived today. I am absolutely bemused by the size, build quality, neutral gorgeous colour of the zebralight. It is so tiny. Barely larger than an eneloop and so light.
A crappy pic of the light. That thing is so awesome. The 500 lumens is mind blowing. Most perfect tint ever. After seeing this, going cool white outdoor is impossible.


----------

